# Hughes/SpaceWay - Satellite Internet



## Strong (Jul 30, 2003)

Hi all,

Does anyone have any knowledge/interest in Hughes SpaceWay? I know they have been talking about Ka band services for about 10 years, but it now looks like its a go for early 2004. 

I'm curious as to the N. American coverage they will have, and how the business industry will adopt the LEO internet switching satellite technology...

Strong...


----------

